# Newborn kid with breathing problem! Ideas?



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

My goat kidded four kids today. the first two came breech and the last two presented normal. I'm concerned about the first baby. She is very floppy and listless. She is breathing with her mouth open and toungue out. Almost like she is panting rapidly. And with each breath I hear a clicking sound. Could this be amniotic fluid in her lungs? Is she going to live? I've tried swinging her to get any fluid to come out but have got nothing. I've been rubbing her to stimulate her but I don't want to wear her out completely. She refuses to nurse because she doesn't have the strength so I syringe fed her to see if getting some of her moms colostrum in her would give her a little strength. It's almost as if she has no suckle reflex. She was born roughly 3 hours ago. It's 10:20 pm right now. Any suggestions would be appreciated.  she is a beautiful little tricolored paint nigerian dwarf. Momma goat is very concerned and is doing her best as well.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Feel the inside of her mouth. If it is cold you need to get her warm before you feed her. Take her temp.

The only advice I have is a weak kid mixture someone else on here posted: "Coffee, Whiskey, and Karo Syrup. I mix 2cc of each in a cup and give them about 1/2cc. It will give them a little pep and I will say it has saved many babies." ~ Lori of Sweet Goats.

I hope she pulls through for you! :hug: There may be something just not quite right inside. Hope someone more experienced on here can help you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Take her temp. If it is under 101 dont feed her yet. Get the temp up. You can take her inside and put her in a plastic bag, submerge that in warm/hot water keeping her head out. That will warm her back up. Once her temp is 101 then feed her more colostrum and try butting her back with mom. If she is too weak to stand or suckle keep her in a warm feeding every few hours. 

Low selenium is one cause of weak kids with low suckle reflex. You should give her a BoSe shot to help get some selenium in her. 1cc per 40# IM.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Her mouth is cold and getting dry. I'm keeping her warm and getting that mixture ready. I hope she makes it. But I have a feeling she isn't going to. :/ she is just so listless. I've never had this happen with our babies before. So sad :/ I'm afraid if aspirating her with the syringe. I'm a vet tech and have unfortunately watched a lot of animals die. She just has that bad shocky look to her that I've seen way too often. :/ I'm at a loss for words. I'm going to do everything I can though. Keep her in your prayers!!!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

He passed away  poor lil baby.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your other babies are doing well.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Two of them are very tiny but seem like they are doing well. The huge buckling is being a pig lol.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I"m sorry about the one you lost. Glad the others are doing well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry for the loss  It's very heartbreaking. Maybe she just didn't develope enough, especially being 4 babies.
We lost a premature baby right after Christmas, our first real loss and it was so upsetting and heartbreaking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry ... It think she may just have had something not right inside


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry that's always so hard. Glad the others are doing well, as you probably already know- keep an eye on the two so big boy doesn't get all the milk.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

The other kid that came breech died last night. We had her in the house warming her up an feeding her but he was too weak. The other one that's not doing too great is doing better this morning. I got her temp to 101.5 and tube fed her. She is more alert but still very weak. Cross your fingers and toe and eyes and pray like crazy!!!!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## jamerdoo (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a baby goat that is a runt of triplets. Breathing fast and won't suck so I have been feeding her with a medicine dropper. Please advice on how to help her. The mom kept kicking her away. She won't stand but for about a minute.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

You don't have time to wait on the mom to come around or on this little girl to fight her way with her two other siblings.
If this was my goat I would start bottle-feeding (cholostrum and milk replacer) and medicating immediately.
Before medicating, how old is she? What is her temperature? Any other symptoms?

If this was my kid, the first thing I would give her would be BoSe .5cc SQ (this is to boost her immune system). Also 1cc of B Complex SQ and squirt a vit E gel in her mouth. 
In addition, I would give her Karo Syrup or Molases (1cc orally) to help with the appetite and energy level.
Not sure where you are located but if you have cold nights be sure she is kept warm to avoid hypothermia.
It is also possible that she has pneumonia but it is hard to tell. "IF" that's the case, be sure to have some antibiotics (Nuflor) available. 

Sounds like you have a long road ahead of you. 
Praying for you and your little girl.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Agree with Ana. Pull and bottle feed. Make sure she gets plenty of colostrum. You probably need to tube her.


----------

